# أكبر كورس لدارات الهيدروليك



## engengin (18 مارس 2012)

الموضوع منقول للإفادة الكاتب الرئيسي هو مثنى فلسطين

السلام عليكم:
سأقوم تباعاً بإضافة مكتبة كبيرة من كتب تصميم دارات الهيدروليك 

متمنياً أن تستفيدوا منها

الكتاب الأول:
Hydraulics and Pneumatics: 
A Technicians and Engineers Guide 






This book has 
been written by a process control engineer as a guide to the operation of 
hydraulic and pneumatic systems for all engineers and technicians who wish to 
have an insight into the components and operation of such a system.
This 
second edition has been fully updated to include all recent developments such as 
the increasing use of proportional valves, and includes an extra expanded 
section on industrial safety. It will prove indispensable to all those wishing 
to learn about hydraulics and pneumatics.
* Gives more essential, but simple 
maths on pipe flow and pressure drops
* Offers the latest information on 
proportional valves and the electronics cards now appearing in hydraulic 
systems
* Includes a new section on safety including European 
legislation

الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/office/EVsYjw...tics_-_A_.html

الكتاب 
الثاني
Fluid Power Engineering





Design, operate, 
and maintain fluid and pneumatic power equipment using the expert information 
contained in this authoritative volume. Fluid Power Engineering presents a 
comprehensive approach to hydraulic systems engineering with a solid grounding 
in hydrodynamic theory. The book explains how to create accurate mathematical 
models, select and assemble components, and integrate powerful servo valves and 
actuators. You will also learn how to build low-loss transmission lines, analyze 
system performance, and optimize efficiency.

رابط التحميل

http://uploading.com/files/bm7593ac/0071622462.pdf/

الكتاب 
الثالث

Fundamentals of Fluid Power Control





This exciting new 
reference text is concerned with fluid power control. It is an ideal reference 
for the practicing engineer and a textbook for advanced courses in fluid power 
control. In applications in which large forces and/or torques are required, 
often with a fast response time, oil-hydraulic control systems are essential. 
They excel in environmentally difficult applications because the drive part can 
be designed with no electrical components and they almost always have a more 
competitive power/weight ratio compared to electrically actuated systems. Fluid 
power systems have the capability to control several parameters, such as 
pressure, speed, position, and so on, to a high degree of accuracy at high power 
levels. In practice there are many exciting challenges facing the fluid power 
engineer, who now must preferably have a broad skill set

الرابط
http://uploading.com/files/2cdaaed6/...r+Control.rar/

كورسات شركة festo

الكورس الأول

Hydraulics Basic 
Level
الرابط:
http://www.mediafire.com/?3e581ammhht3xvf

الكورس 
الثاني

Hydraulics Workbook Advanced Level

الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/?6pykd0dj4nj74m1

الكورس 
الثالث

Electro-hydraulics Basic level

الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/?0ai8vnbd2fqjqaj

الكورس 
الرابع

sensors for handling and process 
technology

الرابط

http://www.mediafire.com/?ygtlgbxtdfsihd5
الكورس 
الخامس

Programmable logic controllers

الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/?qqu114t6myhue77

الكورس 
السادس

Programmable Logic Controllers
Basic Level

الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/?d29a2rx0db27ds5

الكورس 
السابع

Electropneumatics Workbook Basic Level 

الرابط:
http://www.mediafire.com/?kx2es3a6utc6mxa


كورس شركة 
Rexroth AG

Proportional and Servo Valve Technology

الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/?kf83ciecewceyxy

كورس شركة 
packer لاختيار المحركات
Rotatry actuator

الر ابط
http://www.mediafire.com/?8f394v45hvkf1fm

سأرفع المزيد 
لاحقا


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (18 مارس 2012)

عمل اكثر من رائع ..... بارك الله فيك و ننتظر المزيد و دائما الي الامام الي الامام ......


----------



## م/أحمدرجب (18 مارس 2012)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng/gladiator (19 مارس 2012)

شكرا يا بشمهندس على المجهود الرائع و جزال الله خيرا و منتظر المزيد منك ان شاء الله


----------



## Andrew Amgad (20 مارس 2012)

very useful data thanks


----------



## هلام الغرب (22 مارس 2012)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ممكن كورس عربي او فرنسي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## rambomenaa (26 نوفمبر 2012)

بجد شئ رائع


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## لورنس بغداد (27 نوفمبر 2012)

روعة يا فنان 


خير الناس من نفع الناس

​


----------



## zakimc (28 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا بارك الله فيك............ . من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله .


----------



## اسلام سمير عبد الر (8 مارس 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (12 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا
الميديا فاير أكثر من رائع
وأنت أروع لاختيارك له
شكرا


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (24 مايو 2013)

many thanks


----------



## طور سنين (31 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك ....وياريت لو ترفع هذه الكتب مرة اخرى على مواقع اخرى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ياسرابوعمار (21 فبراير 2014)

مجهود رائع مشكور جدا


----------



## حسام محي الدين (23 فبراير 2014)

الف شكر فعلا رواعه اكبر مكتبه


----------

